# Bush Hooks



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Was fishing the east river for specks recently and landed a nice bass near the mouth. I was thinking about setting out some bush hooks and wanted to know if it would be a waste of time or not. I know the yellow river is good for cats but I live closer to east river. I know there is a deep hole around 40 feet just upriver from 87 where I will probablytry first. I have never set out bush hooks so any tips on do's and don't would help me out a lot.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

great question


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

I have run bush hooks on the East River, it is full of butter cats, some mighty fine eats but they don't get very big. Try cut mullet for bait.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

what is a buttercat(butterball) is it a flathead cat fish, if so there are the second largest catfish in north america, right behind the blue, with a record of 123lbs i think or maby that 150lber beat it not sure, or is it a bullhead, there are 3 major speacies of them brown bullhead, black bullhead ,and yellow bullhead, that normaly dont top more then a pound or two ,i would just like too know i hear alota the ol timers use that name....


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

They call bullheads buttercats.


----------

